# honda deals any know



## Robert Hoover (May 8, 2005)

does anyone know when or if honda will have deals on their machines or when the best time to buy one is im looking for a rancher 4x4 trying to pay just under 5000 any help would be appreciated


----------



## bulletslinger (Jan 14, 2001)

This is bit of a drive but they sell for less. If you go make your tripp during the week, the week end are a madhouse.
http://www.southernhonda.com/new_ve...06R0&ModelYear=2006&Manufacturer=1&DispType=0


----------



## Captain Tan Can (Nov 9, 2005)

Just like cars. If you wait until the new models come out in late August or September the left over last year models will have some kind of deal. Extra warranty, lower finance rates, free accessories, cash back or heavy discounts.


----------



## Rusher (Jan 6, 2006)

If you can wait there will be all kinds of ATV's forsale, Flint, Saginaw, Detroit and Lansing, either by owner or bank repo's.


----------



## chvydan (Jun 19, 2005)

Rusher said:


> If you can wait there will be all kinds of ATV's forsale, Flint, Saginaw, Detroit and Lansing, either by owner or bank repo's.


 
Sad, but true


----------

